# Cool website..



## amitava82 (Oct 18, 2006)

i just came across this website. very cool design *www.2advanced.com/. if u guys know any cool site plz post here.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 18, 2006)

amitava82 said:
			
		

> i just came across this website. very cool design *www.2advanced.com/. if u guys know any cool site plz post here.



Awesome !


----------



## Pathik (Oct 18, 2006)

good 1


----------



## hemant_mathur (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice site


----------



## hbk549 (Oct 18, 2006)

I came Across cool blogs which i love the most:
SSP!


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 18, 2006)

cool site dude.


----------



## aakash_mishra (Oct 18, 2006)

Cool Site


----------



## Chirag (Oct 19, 2006)

@hbk549 - They r ur blogs only.Stop advertising dude.


----------



## ruthless (Oct 19, 2006)

Good 1


----------



## sysfilez (Oct 19, 2006)

good site.


----------



## freakitude (Oct 19, 2006)

nice 1


----------



## sabret00the (Oct 20, 2006)

hmm its different!!


----------



## nik_for_you (Oct 20, 2006)

very good


----------



## Tech Geek (Oct 20, 2006)

Really cool


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 20, 2006)

here is one from mine.. this site is useless but i hope u like the design.. 
NB: i already mentioned that this is useless so dont blame me after

*www.kaushikhome.bravehost.com

NB again: switch on ur speakers to get the pressure


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 20, 2006)

Its pretty cool with good interface


----------



## amitava82 (Oct 20, 2006)

*show.kit huh???*

u cant say u designed that. thats ready made by show.kit. check it out @ www.show-kit.com


----------



## techtronic (Oct 20, 2006)

Just one word
*Ultimate*


----------



## rajas (Oct 21, 2006)

Big Ideas come out of Big Pencils
This is a Ad Agency website. I found this from *del.icio.us/. made completely in flash.


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Oct 21, 2006)

*www.whoswestudios.com/flashsite.html
this is also erally cool


----------



## piyush gupta (Oct 21, 2006)

Really awsome site dude
__________
REZAALLLLLLLYYYY

AMAZING dude


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Oct 21, 2006)

^^:which one?


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 21, 2006)

Good one dude. Keep posting


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: show.kit huh???*



			
				amitava82 said:
			
		

> u cant say u designed that. thats ready made by show.kit. check it out @ www.show-kit.com



did i mentioned so.. i cant see
__________
one more.. this is real awasome.. and what i belive is that i never saw such beautiful,light and easy to use site ever..

*labs.microsoft.com/en/us/


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 21, 2006)

One input from me....... The new website for NFS carbon
You can AutoSculpt (modify) a car online.

*www.ea.com/nfs/carbon/us/home.jsp


----------



## Manojap (Oct 21, 2006)

*webscape-india.blogspot.com


----------



## piyush gupta (Oct 22, 2006)

jz2linkinpark said:
			
		

> ^^:which one?




```
www.2advanced.com
```


----------



## blueshift (Oct 22, 2006)

Saw this site earlier. One of my favs.

Whats SSP?


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Oct 23, 2006)

Try www.chime.tv . I really liked the sidebar having the links 
.Found it in a book by Steve Sinchak


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Oct 23, 2006)

it is great man!!!!Awesome


----------



## shashank_digitreader (Oct 31, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## iMav (Oct 31, 2006)

well i didnt find anything gr8 in chime.tv .... normal flash .... but then again beauty lies in the eyes of the beholder


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Oct 31, 2006)

the site is awesome!


----------



## iMav (Oct 31, 2006)

guys chk out this site has been done by student of my college dont know him personally:

*www.ak18.tk/


----------



## lalam (Nov 12, 2006)

Kewllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

